# Tuna Kush



## Dexster (Nov 27, 2014)

This stuff is the strongest medicine I have ever had, Knocked the fuck out


----------



## abalonehx (Dec 20, 2014)

Hit-over-the-head-with-a-mallet-like-a tuna-knocked the fuck out?? I can tuna guitar but I can't tuna fish!


----------



## Silky Shagsalot (Dec 20, 2014)

Dexster said:


> This stuff is the strongest medicine I have ever had, Knocked the fuck out


is it a cut, or did you have beans? where did it come from?


----------



## vro (Dec 21, 2014)

this doesnt tell anyone anything you can give weed any name i can get mexican brick and call it hillary clinton tentacle hentai kush and then write a review on it wtf these strain names are seriously pointless i just want to get rid of this shit!!!!!


----------



## Doobius1 (Dec 21, 2014)

Dealers in Canada have been filling tuna cans with different strains for years. It was all known as tuna kush.


----------



## Buddy Dankworth (Jan 14, 2015)

We get the Sardine Kush round these parts.


----------



## illipswitch (Jan 16, 2015)

Doobius1 said:


> Dealers in Canada have been filling tuna cans with different strains for years. It was all known as tuna kush.


that is if you are outside of bc/ab... the tuna kush cut is kept in much more sacred circles than the maple ridge cut was...
and that i know of its only commercial production for export is by budderking at 85 a gram in iso extract form.
been a little while since ive seen the pale australians. bc is awesome. the rest of canada should be allowed to relocate for free, lol, with all those ridiculous taxes.


----------

